# World Target Championships results



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

2009 World Target Championships qualification rounds results are posted at : 
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=4186&me_id=2583 

Qualification rounds 
- Compound Women : Ashley Wallace 1369 10th ; Camille Bouffard-Demers 1362 12nd ; Sonia Schina 1302 69th 

- Compound men : Kevin Tataryn 1373 24th ; Dietmar Trillus 1362 29th ; Benny Parenteau 1349 70th.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Qualification round : Women Recurve*

Qualification round results in women recurve division are posted at 
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2009/09_WCh_KOR/IQRRW.pdf 

In resumé: 

- Marie-Pier Beaudet 1327, 15th new canadian record at 60m with 339 

- Kateri Vrakking, 1289 49th 

- Alana MacDougall, 1271, 63rd


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

And the recurve women team ranked 12th which is awesome!!! Good shooting!


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Alana MacDougall PB at Worlds*

If I am right, Alana MacDougall did shoot her personnal best at worlds. That was the right place and the right time to do it.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

At the half for Mens recurve the top ranked archer (korean) is 1 point behind where Reo Wilde was halfway through....and Reo shot a 1401. Impressive.....


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Lets go Jrock! :darkbeer::wink:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

The Korean score is just unreal! would be very cool to see the first 1400 in mens recurve at a world championships.

Jay and Crispin seem to both be shooting pretty well.

Keep up the good work boys!

Allan


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Men recurve qualification results*

Men recurve qualification results are posted at http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2009/09_WCh_KOR/IQRRM.pdf 

In resumé : 

- Crispin Duenas 1337 17th 

- Jay Lyon 1335 21st 

- John David Burnes 1249 88th


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Great shooting Ashley Wallace! 5th place is awesome!!


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Final ranking - Compound*

Final ranking for men and women compound is posted at http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2009/09_WCh_KOR/IRSUMS.pdf 

In resumé 

Men compound (113) : 

- 23rd Trillus Dietmar 

- 39th Kevin Tataryn 

- 44th Benny Parenteau 


Women compound (88) : 

- 5th Ashley Wallace 

- 20th Camille Bouffard-Demers 

- 77th Sonia Schina (Wilson)


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Final ranking recurve division*

Final ranking in recurve division is posted at http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2009/09_WCh_KOR/IRSUMS.pdf 

In resumé 

Men recurve (116) : 

- Crispin Duenas 10th 
- Jay Lyon 14th 
- John David Burnes 101st 


Women recurve (97) : 

- Alana MacDougall 48th 
- Marie-Pier Beaudet 59th 
- Kateri Vrakking 70th


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks like the Mixed team made up of Kevin Tataryn and Ashley Wallace won the bronze..... Way to go guys...


----------

